# Testing 120 volt motor



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

First you need a drawing of the windings and other internal devices inside. So Google it and get a drawing. Then you can be certain you are megging or measuring the right wires. There are connections inside and you might have thermals, so be sure.
However. A reading to ground on any motor lead including the neutral indicates a short.
Take the motor out of the power circuit to avoid any confusion.
Its not all that simple on single phase. 3 phase is much simpler. So , no its not an easy question for anyone to answer unless they know exactly what motor you have.
Posting the nameplate information may result in this wiring diagram being found and posted for you.


----------

